# My wedding blog..



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope you all dont mind, but id like to open a thread to be able to blog about my wedding 

I will post pictures of everything i have/having/getting. and just ramble on, because its so close!! 

would this be okay? iv tried wedding forums, but there all bitchy. on here there all lovely:blushing:


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

*The proposal...*

Hubby toke me to New York for 5days, as a pressent for my 21st birthday. It was AMAZING! we have fell in love with it, and has became "our place".

he proposed on my bday [july4th] watching fireworks on hudson river. 

a few pictures of that holiday:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

That sounds like a nice idea


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

the venue:

toke us sooo long to choose! we wanted modern, but then i changed my mind and wanted classic, then changed again! we decided against a church, as all of ohs family will be coming down from yorkshire, meaning they would be driving alot!

we looked at a few, but walked into the marriott, and fell in love. my sisters first words "youl never afford this", which made us want it more!:ihih:

we got a price and tbh it wasnt half as expensive as we thought!

we booked, then realised.. its abit concret jungle outside, but lush inside... ohwell!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

*the dress!*

i have tried about 40 dresses on.. all i felt i looked huge! im a size 20 but tall, so i wanted something to flatter me.

i ended up finding a plus size bridal shop in rugby. Its amazing!!!! i could try every dress on, it was perfect!

i toke my dad [because obv i couldnt my mum  ], and just went to look. i tried about 5 on, and the last one i liked and my dad loved. he paid for it there and then, all too quickly for me too think.

a few weeks later i went back to try it on, it wasnt me , it was like a prom dress, no train or anything. i wasnt keen, and i was gutted.

i left it a few months and toke my sister with me to go and look. by this time someone else had taken over the shop and had all new dresses. i found the "one". i felt slim, beautiful, traditional and it hid all the bad bits of me but showed my waist and boobs! :blushing:
i didnt want to take it, so i knew this was it!

this obv isnt me haha but you get the jist. im roughly same size in the dress lol.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

*My grooms suit..*

i decided on tails for our suits.. because i love them haha. and all the groomsmen are different shapes, so i thought it would suit them! 

adam modeling










iv booked him for an old fashioned shave lol


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

xbaileyboox said:


> I hope you all dont mind, but id like to open a thread to be able to blog about my wedding
> 
> I will post pictures of everything i have/having/getting. and just ramble on, because its so close!!
> 
> would this be okay? iv tried wedding forums, but there all bitchy. on here there all lovely:blushing:


Great idea, although I actually found the wedding forum I was on the most friendly ever, the mods were super and all members were helpful. I am sure people will enjoy reading about it here though


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

*Our color theme *

we_ decided on pink and sparkly , i love sparkle lol.

adam wanted something different. he likes things "not normal". so we chose to add green. a sort of lettuce/lime green. 
[not our pictures but just to show how it looks]
















_


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

x PIXIE x said:


> Great idea, although I actually found the wedding forum I was on the most friendly ever, the mods were super and all members were helpful. I am sure people will enjoy reading about it here though


ohh which one is that? x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking at you - Im quite surprised you are going for something so 'traditional' - it's all lovely though, I just expected something a bit wild.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

*bridesmaid dresses*

originally, i only wanted my oldest niece who is 12. as i didnt talk to my toher sister so she wasnt invited. 
but we started talking and i needed to ask my other niece.

they are completely diffrent, 12 yo is just like me, girly & sparkle, loves dressing up ect.

other one is tom boy, loves indie type clothes lol.

it toke me about 5 shops to find the ones we all liked

i love them, there lush lol

this is the pic, hey need taking in for oldest, like 3 sizes! but should be okay 

there in pink:


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

*flowergirl & page boy*

im having my two babies, taylor as flowergirl and dexter as "pageboy".

taylor is wearing an ivory dress, i got from bhs in the sale for £35  im having the sash changed to pink and an underskirt put in so its "puffy".










dexter is 3, but short haha. hes wearing tails the same as his dad, with a pink neck thing. him and his dad are wearing pink, the bestman and both dads are wearing green.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

*flowers*

i love gerbera's, i like how pretty they are lol.

so im having these:

were having the black eye gerebra 









bridesmaids:








flowergirl:








buttonholes:


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

*centerpieces *

we tried to make our own, but it worked about the same price for someone to come and do it for us lol. they need to be quiet high, and sparkly! i left it for the florist to decide.

were having something like this:


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

were having green ontop of pink for the bows, with a black eye gerbera in the middle. having it tied to the side like this. x


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

_*hair n make up*_

i had booked a women to do my hair n make up. but she kept cancelling appointments, and was charging stupid prices.
so i decided to do it myself lol.

i want big cherly cole hair, so going to wear a hair peice.

make up like this:










my bridesmaids having this:









i did my first attempt on my dds hair lol
















[she had her face painted as a dog lol]


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

the bms have these for there hair


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

my photographer...

im in love with him, i think i would marry him lol.

he looks/acts/is like adam.

he has the same style.










his pictures are like artwork not just normal pictures. i wanted something i can put on my wall and people be like "is that you?!"


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

*my bits n pieces iv made/brought*









sparkles for tables
















brought bags for bms and dexter 








painted these for sweeties buffet/cake table/ and to add a poem and candle for mum <3









adam made these for our top table, hes making a candy buffet one and our own postbox for the cards 









adams cufflinks.. hes addicted to the stuff, its abit of a jokey present. 









just thought id add this, weve decorated our livingroom in the colours for wedding lol


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking good!
We had the same gift bags for groomsmen and bridesmaids


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

God, there is so much more nowadays that is expected! We didn't bother with so much of that! Half of it hadn't even been invented - if you'd 'dressed' a chair you'd have been laughed off the planet! Don't times change?!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Looking good!
> We had the same gift bags for groomsmen and bridesmaids


i already had brought some, but they said "to taylor love kim & adam" and not mummy n daddy lol!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

spid said:


> God, there is so much more nowadays that is expected! We didn't bother with so much of that! Half of it hadn't even been invented - if you'd 'dressed' a chair you'd have been laughed off the planet! Don't times change?!


the chairs are bright red, and would look completely daft lol


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

i really need to start a diet, after my daughters bday.

i need shoes aswell =/ but i have big clown feet and cant walk in heels lol.

i asked my sisters to pay for bridemaids shoes yday, which they said they will so thats abit extra off my mind.

inlaws offered to pay for cake but were not having a normal cake- its boring being normal!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

xbaileyboox said:


> the chairs are bright red, and would look completely daft lol


All of our chairs were mismatched - not a single person commented on them. I sort of see what you are saying - but I still wouldn't have bothered, they are chairs, you sit on them, bodies and bums cover the colour. They get moved out of the way for dancing or you abandon them for dancing and then the lights dim and no-one can tell what colour they are. It's just a very weird concept to me, personally - but I do realised this is a trend that has occurred since I got married.

Same with table decorations in glass tubes - just odd. We picked flowers out of the garden and added in corn from the fields (we were lucky in that it was an August wedding) and popped a few vases scattered around. But then we also had a buffet and people were allowed to sit where they liked. No top table, no ceremony, NO speeches, etc. We had mismatched table clothes too. And we had great fun because nothing really mattered. If the colours were slightly wrong on one table, another was perfect. My aunt insisted on making 'favours' and putting them on the tables - I thought they were tacky and horrid but let her do it as it made her happy.

You obviously have had great fun planing all of this and I DO like it - like the colours etc. I am just an old fogey and find it all very weird that this much preparation is seen as 'necessary'. DO like your choice of photographer though.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

spid said:


> All of our chairs were mismatched - not a single person commented on them. I sort of see what you are saying - but I still wouldn't have bothered, they are chairs, you sit on them, bodies and bums cover the colour. They get moved out of the way for dancing or you abandon them for dancing and then the lights dim and no-one can tell what colour they are. It's just a very weird concept to me, personally - but I do realised this is a trend that has occurred since I got married.
> 
> Same with table decorations in glass tubes - just odd. We picked flowers out of the garden and added in corn from the fields (we were lucky in that it was an August wedding) and popped a few vases scattered around. But then we also had a buffet and people were allowed to sit where they liked. No top table, no ceremony, NO speeches, etc. We had mismatched table clothes too. And we had great fun because nothing really mattered. If the colours were slightly wrong on one table, another was perfect. My aunt insisted on making 'favours' and putting them on the tables - I thought they were tacky and horrid but let her do it as it made her happy.
> 
> You obviously have had great fun planing all of this and I DO like it - like the colours etc. I am just an old fogey and find it all very weird that this much preparation is seen as 'necessary'. DO like your choice of photographer though.


and you know what, your wedding would be very in atm! lol! i know alot of brides having the "chic" wedding, were everything is mixed matched, and china ect lol. i actually love it, but adam wouldnt allow me to have it 

both our familys are snobby lol. i just like the finishing touches :blushing:


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

xbaileyboox said:


> and you know what, your wedding would be very in atm! lol! i know alot of brides having the "chic" wedding, were everything is mixed matched, and china ect lol. i actually love it, but adam wouldnt allow me to have it
> 
> both our familys are snobby lol. i just like the finishing touches :blushing:


It looks lovely 

Don't sweat the small stuff, people either don't notice or they get so drunk they can't remember


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah I finally get to be 'chic' - only 20 years after the event!!!!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Polimba said:


> It looks lovely
> 
> Don't sweat the small stuff, people either don't notice or they get so drunk they can't remember


lol the small stuff didnt cost much tbh, thats paid for thank god!

wve got to sort music out. im having canon in D for aisle song x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Polimba said:


> It looks lovely
> 
> Don't sweat the small stuff, *people either don't notice or they get so drunk they can't remember *


Definitely. I had my wedding at my parents' place in a hired marquee. When I was clearing up the morning after it I was rather startled to see one of the hired loo doors open and a friend of mine stumble out....he'd fallen asleep in there .

We had marquee, hog roast, live band and a bar....FIL put a sizeable amount behind the bar so folk got as much as they could drink for free pretty much. Very much took advantage!!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

thats the thing, i think the hotels bar is rather expensive... opps!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

xbaileyboox said:


> thats the thing, i think the hotels bar is rather expensive... opps!!


Ours was just from the local pub. Our wedding didn't cost a fortune....but I loved it. We had a tiny humanist ceremony in my parents' garden then a big ol' party afterwards .

Had to marry legally the day before so went to local registry office with my bridesmaid and her hubby as witnesses and hubby's two daughters then went to a cafe for lunch and got our nails done!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love your cake :thumbup1:
My daughter (10 year anniversary today ) had an unusual wedding cake - a mountain of profiteroles with a Mini on the top instead of the bride and groom


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

iv just paid for mine and sisters room the night before. going to be me, sis, 2 bms and flowergirl in one room! ha


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

xbaileyboox said:


> *the dress!*
> 
> i have tried about 40 dresses on.. all i felt i looked huge! im a size 20 but tall, so i wanted something to flatter me.
> 
> ...


LOVE the dress!!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Dogless said:


> LOVE the dress!!


thanks!

all my close family think im going "big fat gypsy wedding" style.. think they will be shocked lol


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

my garter i had made last year:

















flowergirls hairband


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

ok..now all I need to know is the date...as I understand we are all invited!
I am sure we will all come....
and our families...
and pets!


PF wedding of the year...!!!!
remember to wear green and pink!!!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

just ordered my shoes.

i wanted pink ones, so when i have some grey photos done i can have them poking out of my dress :001_wub:


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

i think i might get something to put on the top, like a brooch or something 




iv decided im going to buy some chocolate heart molds, and some clear plastic bags and ribbon lol and have some girly time and make some favors.


----------



## dog4god (Jan 15, 2013)

Carry on posting pictures as I've got my daughter getting marred HOPEFULLY this year, but don't tell me what it cost.
I have just had a look again at you photo of you and I went to collage with your double


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

So stressful! 

I'm really fed up if my family thinking I'm doing all this to "show off"! My wedding is Noway about showing off, it's about enjoying ourselves, the whole wedding reflects us.

Next weekend I'm going to go and pay some more of to venue, and buy daughters bday party things, silly idea I had throwing her a party lol.

This weekend I wanted to go and buy chocolate moulds, and practice. But asda buggered up my money 

Ohwell. X


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

To Do List
Dress - Done
Bridesmaid dresses  done
Flower Girl Dress - done
Groom suit  done- still to pay
Groomsmen suits  done still to pay
Flower girl basket - 
Ring cushion/box - not needed
Veil, Tiara, Hair piece - tiara done, veil needed
Jewellry - 
Shoes - done
Rings - Adams got
Garter - done 
Sexy lingerie -
Cufflinks/shoes for groom - done
Fragrances -

Ceremony location - Done
Reception location - Done
Registrar - Done
Photographer Done
DJ/Band - done
Cake - done
Hair -
Makeup -
Flowers - Dne
Accommodation night before and night of - done
Figure out guest list - Done
Save the dates - Done
Invitations - done
Place cards - 
Seating chart -
Menu -
Thank you cards -

Decorations for ceremony - done
Centerpieces for reception - done
Decorations for reception - done
Car decorations - 
Guestbook and pen -
Kids entertainment for reception - done 
Sweets and jars - jars got, need sweets
Photo props IE parasols - 
Bridemaids survival kits - Ongoing

Music for ceremony/reception - 
Write speeches/Vows -
Readings/Poems for ceremony -
Photo locations -
Hens/Stag night - done, Chinese n drinks
Dress alterations -

List of all vendors phone numbers - give a copy to MOH 
Emergency bag 
Get nails done -
A BRAZILLIAN 
Tan


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

All lovely things  

i recognise you off MV, i was the same username on there as i am on here


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Aww hi! That's where I met oh lol


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

xbaileyboox said:


> the venue:
> 
> toke us sooo long to choose! we wanted modern, but then i changed my mind and wanted classic, then changed again! we decided against a church, as all of ohs family will be coming down from yorkshire, meaning they would be driving alot!
> 
> ...


I've been to this one!! It's a lovely place! I get what you mean about it being a concrete jungle around it but inside its a beautiful hotel  We stayed there in december and there was a wedding going on, they did it really well and everyone looked to have a fab time :thumbsup:


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

When are you getting married? We are getting married in September so time is ticking by! 

Have a lot done already which is a big weight off my mind!

I recognised your venue straight away, I used to live about 10 minutes drive away and had to drive past it to get to work everyday. 

I want to do a wedding blog too now


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

oggers86 said:


> When are you getting married? We are getting married in September so time is ticking by!
> 
> Have a lot done already which is a big weight off my mind!
> 
> ...


Do one 

July 13th 2013.. Think to many unlucky 13s


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

xbaileyboox said:


> Do one
> 
> July 13th 2013.. Think to many unlucky 13s


It's only unlucky if you belong the the 13th Roman legion and you lived 1000 years ago!


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> Aww hi! That's where I met oh lol


Yeah i remember seeing in a thread about it, i have a really good memory not stalking ya lol!! Do you keep in touch with anyone from there? i log in occassionally but dont bother with it anymore


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Nope, oh goes on music bit, but they all turned bitchy lol. I talk to ambers mummy, and a few others. 

X


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> Nope, oh goes on music bit, but they all turned bitchy lol. I talk to ambers mummy, and a few others.
> 
> X


Yeah i noticed that lol! its gone way down hill x


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> Do one
> 
> July 13th 2013.. Think to many unlucky 13s


Thanks to a crazy wedding dream just before I woke up I am all stressed out so no wedding blogs!!

How are you coping with almost 4 months to go?


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

xbaileyboox said:


> lol the small stuff didnt cost much tbh, thats paid for thank god!
> 
> wve got to sort music out. *im having canon in D for aisle song* x


What an amazing piece of music, almost fetched a tear to my eye just now listening to it


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

oggers86 said:


> Thanks to a crazy wedding dream just before I woke up I am all stressed out so no wedding blogs!!
> 
> How are you coping with almost 4 months to go?


Aww bless ya! I'm stressed, my shoes came today, and need to go makro soon to buy sweeties


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> i think i might get something to put on the top, like a brooch or something
> 
> iv decided im going to buy some chocolate heart molds, and some clear plastic bags and ribbon lol and have some girly time and make some favors.


Make sure you do this a good way in advance of the big day. I made fudge for my Brother's wedding favours and only did it a week or so before...can you say STRESSED! It was a baking hot day and I was stood stirring the fudge for what seemed like hours and one batch didn't work. It was a nightmare!

Nice to make your own favours though.

I'm enjoying reading your blog, I'm getting married at the end of June and am starting to panic a little about finalising stuff, excited too though


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm enjoying reading - I think I'm just a nosey person! However, it has made me remember never to get married! I am the most disorganised person in the world and could never sort all that out!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Just brought dds bridesmaid shoes, glitter ones  toke the, out the bag and she said in all seriousness... "I wanted heels".  she's 5!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Erghh.. I really need to diet!! I'm going to start on Monday, it's just soo expensive buying healthy food, I.e salads ect and they don't last,they go off afte a few days 

I need to do something, I feel huge.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> Erghh.. I really need to diet!! I'm going to start on Monday, it's just soo expensive buying healthy food, I.e salads ect and they don't last,they go off afte a few days
> 
> I need to do something, I feel huge.


go to local fruit and veg shops, farm shops if near by and by loose, generally works out cheaper buying loose and getting it weighed then in the packet


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

xbaileyboox said:


> Erghh.. I really need to diet!! I'm going to start on Monday, it's just soo expensive buying healthy food, I.e salads ect and they don't last,they go off afte a few days
> 
> I need to do something, I feel huge.


My tip is lots of beans and lentils! Dried, they are very cheap - £1 for the equivilent of 5 tins in sainsbury/tescos. Also, if you supermarket shop for your veg get the basics/market range; lots cheaper.

We are dieting atm and doing lots of soups and cassaroles, which are cheap and very low cal. Basic salads (+ tiny bit of dressing) is probably the most expensive things we do. Plus cut out bread/white rice/potatoes and save some money there!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> My tip is lots of beans and lentils! Dried, they are very cheap - £1 for the equivilent of 5 tins in sainsbury/tescos. Also, if you supermarket shop for your veg get the basics/market range; lots cheaper.
> 
> We are dieting atm and doing lots of soups and cassaroles, which are cheap and very low cal. Basic salads (+ tiny bit of dressing) is probably the most expensive things we do. Plus cut out bread/white rice/potatoes and save some money there!


Could you send me some recipes? How do I cook dried beans n lentils?  x


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Beans/lentils need soaking (overnight soak and baggy/freeze for convenience; or boil for 15 mins and leave to soak for an hr). We use a book by Rose Elliot "The complete vegetarian cookbook" - and do alot of vegan soups and cassaroles from that as it means no dairy/cheese/milk as well. I will send some when i get home 

Last night we had a green lentil and mixed veg soup which was absolutely amazing. Followed by a tomato and basil wholemeal pasta thing. Having a break between the two means you feel more full so can eat smaller portions.

I actually have the soup for lunch again today! yum.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> Beans/lentils need soaking (overnight soak and baggy/freeze for convenience; or boil for 15 mins and leave to soak for an hr). We use a book by Rose Elliot "The complete vegetarian cookbook" - and do alot of vegan soups and cassaroles from that as it means no dairy/cheese/milk as well. I will send some when i get home
> 
> Last night we had a green lentil and mixed veg soup which was absolutely amazing. Followed by a tomato and basil wholemeal pasta thing. Having a break between the two means you feel more full so can eat smaller portions.
> 
> I actually have the soup for lunch again today! yum.


That sounds lush, is it thick soup?


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Omg iv just realised my hairdresser/make up has been having me on.

She was charging me:

Bridesmaid make up for 11 & 12 year old

25 x2 = £50

Bridesmaid hair for 2 bridesmaids and flower girl aged 5

25 x 3 = 75

My hair £150. + hair piece £25

Make up £150 

TOTAL 450 but she said she would do it for 400


Just looked on her web page she does a makeup and hair package for 150 for bride and 25 for hair n make up for bridemaids 

Which would be 225!!! Iv asked a few times how much is left to pay she said 300 (iv paid 100).

It works out cheaper for me to get full head of hair extensions from her for my hair!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Bridesmaid make-up for an 11 and 12 year old! 

What on earth can you do to a child in a "make-up" sense that would cost £25 each!

I wouldn't want children of that age wearing make-up (perhaps a sneaky bit of pink lipgloss but that would be it)!

Perhaps I'm out of touch with bridesmaid garb these days


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

chichi said:


> Bridesmaid make-up for an 11 and 12 year old!
> 
> What on earth can you do to a child in a "make-up" sense that would cost £25 each!
> 
> ...


I completely agree! I said they have a bit of lipgloss and abit of eye shadow, and this is what she came up with, I'm cancelling there "make up" and my daughters hair which I can do myself.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

xbaileyboox said:


> I completely agree! I said they have a bit of lipgloss and abit of eye shadow, and this is what she came up with, I'm cancelling there "make up" and my daughters hair which I can do myself.


Yes.....I think she's taking the pee with the pricing tbh. How long can Bride's make-up take. Hour tops........unless she's performing surgery, lol.

I did my own make-up for my wedding (many moons ago) but I prefer a "natural" look (which you sneakily make look like you were born with such beauty), for a bride. I know that Brides do have much more done these days....with lash extensions, HD Brows, manicures and pedicures........I suppose you should have it all on your wedding day - if you can afford it.

You must be getting very excited!

My Niece is getting married next year.....it's all we talk about :biggrin:


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

chichi said:


> Yes.....I think she's taking the pee with the pricing tbh. How long can Bride's make-up take. Hour tops........unless she's performing surgery, lol.
> 
> I did my own make-up for my wedding (many moons ago) but I prefer a "natural" look (which you sneakily make look like you were born with such beauty), for a bride. I know that Brides do have much more done these days....with lash extensions, HD Brows, manicures and pedicures........I suppose you should have it all on your wedding day - if you can afford it.
> 
> ...


Not one person in my family or ohs asked how were doing or anything.

I want all them lol, I want big fake and wow. It's what I wear every day, I look daft natural, I think I'm going to do my own make up. But I really want extensions


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> Omg iv just realised my hairdresser/make up has been having me on.
> 
> She was charging me:
> 
> ...


Some of it is perhaps a bit much, especially the price for a bit of lipgloss but in all honesty I wouldnt pay for a professional hair and makeup artist for a child as it doesnt seem necessary. My flower girl is 3 and she isnt getting anything done but I am paying for my BM's as they are adults.

The price for me is £200 including one trial but I am paying the extra £80 for one more trial.

Hair and Makeup for BM's is £75 each.

Mine takes 2 hours, theirs takes an hour.

I did a lot of research before I booked mine and a lot of them were charging similar prices and she comes highly recommended.

However, you need to double check what exactly she is charging you for as she seems to be overcharging for what you are having done. Do you have a receipt for the money you have already paid?

If the prices are on her website then she needs to stick with them, I can understand a slight raise if somebodies hair is extremely long and thick but otherwise no.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

xbaileyboox said:


> Not one person in my family or ohs asked how were doing or anything.
> 
> I want all them lol, I want big fake and wow. It's what I wear every day, I look daft natural, I think I'm going to do my own make up. But I really want extensions


Thats a shame if family are not joining in the pre-wedding excitement...I love a good wedding!

The Bride must have what she wants....its her day after all!!! What you save on the pee taking beauty therapist should cover the extensions cost...Thats what you tell your OH anyway:biggrin:


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

chichi said:


> Yes.....I think she's taking the pee with the pricing tbh. How long can Bride's make-up take. Hour tops........unless she's performing surgery, lol.
> 
> I did my own make-up for my wedding (many moons ago) but I prefer a "natural" look (which you sneakily make look like you were born with such beauty), for a bride. I know that Brides do have much more done these days....with lash extensions, HD Brows, manicures and pedicures........I suppose you should have it all on your wedding day - if you can afford it.
> 
> ...


I aim to only get married once so I am ensuring I look my best which means a professional hair and makeup artist, waxing (stubble annoys me but regular waxing is too expensive!) a massage to unwind before the big day, fake nails (I bite mine and I wont be able to grow them and I refuse to have ugly nails) Haircut is self explanatory really but I am toying with the idea of clip in extensions to give my hair a bit of "oomph" No pedicure as nobody will see my feet :thumbup1:

I am very much looking forward to the pampering as its not something I often do so a wedding is a great excuse 

I am finding the total cost of the wedding just keeps creeping up which shouldnt be a problem if we carry on saving like we have been but its still surprising to see how much the whole wedding is costing.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

oggers86 said:


> I aim to only get married once so I am ensuring I look my best which means a professional hair and makeup artist, waxing (stubble annoys me but regular waxing is too expensive!) a massage to unwind before the big day, fake nails (I bite mine and I wont be able to grow them and I refuse to have ugly nails) Haircut is self explanatory really but I am toying with the idea of clip in extensions to give my hair a bit of "oomph" No pedicure as nobody will see my feet :thumbup1:
> 
> I am very much looking forward to the pampering as its not something I often do so a wedding is a great excuse
> 
> I am finding the total cost of the wedding just keeps creeping up which shouldnt be a problem if we carry on saving like we have been but its still surprising to see how much the whole wedding is costing.


I want the whole works lol, I love my fake lashes ect


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> I want the whole works lol, I love my fake lashes ect


I am considering natural looking eyelashes as mine are really short and thin but I have never had them before. Are they really annoying?


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

oggers86 said:


> I am considering natural looking eyelashes as mine are really short and thin but I have never had them before. Are they really annoying?


I have single ones In ATM, there due to come out 

Ther can be at first, ur eyelashes feel heavy lol but I love them, I'm going primark to buy more tomorrow :biggrin:

X


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> I have single ones In ATM, there due to come out
> 
> Ther can be at first, ur eyelashes feel heavy lol but I love them, I'm going primark to buy more tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> X


Might give them a go then.

Just in the process of buying our GP tickets for Singapore for the honeymoon 

Things are coming together nicely.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

oggers86 said:


> I am considering natural looking eyelashes as mine are really short and thin but I have never had them before. Are they really annoying?


A friend of mine had eyelash extensions - her lashes looked gorgeous; noticeably long and thick but far more natural that fake ones if you're after 'exaggerated natural'.


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

oggers86 said:


> I am considering natural looking eyelashes as mine are really short and thin but I have never had them before. Are they really annoying?


I'd steer clear of fake eyelashes - they feel horrid and invariably look 100% fake.

Would recommend lash extensions though. I get these done occasionally (Nouveau), and they last a decent amount of time - and also look infinitely more natural. Alternatively, Shu Uemura are pretty good as falsies go, and Harvey Nics do an application service.

EDIT: Pipped to the post. What Dogless said!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

It was my makeup artist that said she had some that were natural looking, I am going for a trial soon anyway so I can get them put on then and see how I look. Taking my mum with me so I can get an honest opinion. 

I might have a look into eyelash extensions, depends on their price etc.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

oggers86 said:


> It was my makeup artist that said she had some that were natural looking, I am going for a trial soon anyway so I can get them put on then and see how I look. Taking my mum with me so I can get an honest opinion.
> 
> I might have a look into eyelash extensions, depends on their price etc.


Ouch, £75 for individual eyelash extensions, think I will pass on that and try the false ones or just put up with mine.


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

oggers86 said:


> Ouch, £75 for individual eyelash extensions, think I will pass on that and try the false ones or just put up with mine.


Bear in mind that they're a lot more 'permanent' than falsies - with proper care, you'll be looking at them lasting anything up to two or three months, so they'll also be lovely in honeymoon photos!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

The ones iv got on now are coming off today, I'm going for my mac makeover 

I love fake lashes, fake hair, big hair! Lol I look shocking with no make up on, I will go out with none on, but lately iv been feeling super fat, so I feel if I go all out and look pretty, takes away from me being fat 


Is it sad I'm super excited to go shopping for the first time without kids!!!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tamsin W said:


> Bear in mind that they're a lot more 'permanent' than falsies - with proper care, you'll be looking at them lasting anything up to two or three months, so they'll also be lovely in honeymoon photos!


Ok I have added them into the costings so they are included if I decide to go ahead with then.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

In got a mouth alcer from the stress


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Just had a look back at your pics. Love all your ideas and you cant beat a Big Fat Gypsy wedding...love all the glam and sparkle!!!! My eldests wedding will be a BFG wedding for sure...mind you...she has to meet Mr Right first...thank goodness...need to get saving up.

Have to say I dont like the modern cakes...cant beat a three tier wedding cake with pretty icing and a beautiful flower arrangement or something pretty on top...I am a dinosaur though...as my kids often remind me...lol

Oh and dont worry about not being a size 10...curves are beautiful...you will look lovely!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Arghhhh I'm getting soooo stressed!!! Just want to get it sorted


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> Arghhhh I'm getting soooo stressed!!! Just want to get it sorted


Join the club, I am now wobbling over flowers, what colour ribbon to wrap around the flower stems and the choice of suits. I thought my decision had been made but now I am not so sure. Amazing how some things I have been so 100% about and the simplest of things I am wobbling over.

If it was someone else I would be like wtf are you worrying about the colour of the ribbon for, nobody will see/care/notice so I am trying to tell myself that..

Why are you stressed?


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

oggers86 said:


> Join the club, I am now wobbling over flowers, what colour ribbon to wrap around the flower stems and the choice of suits. I thought my decision had been made but now I am not so sure. Amazing how some things I have been so 100% about and the simplest of things I am wobbling over.
> 
> If it was someone else I would be like wtf are you worrying about the colour of the ribbon for, nobody will see/care/notice so I am trying to tell myself that..
> 
> Why are you stressed?


Just everything lol

I want my menu tasting at venue but doesn't happen till 2 months before wedding 

I want just everything paid for!

Guess what... Inlaws are coming down this weekend and paying £400 to venue and paying for our top tier wedding cake lol.

I feeling soooo fat, :.(


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> Just everything lol
> 
> I want my menu tasting at venue but doesn't happen till 2 months before wedding
> 
> ...


We arent having a wedding tasting as we only really like one option and there isnt much hope once we have the place booked!!!

We are lucky that our parents are paying for almost half the wedding, OH earns a lot so hopefully we can put aside £900 a month up until the wedding which means we have the minimum amount of money, it just means we cant pay off our credit cards..

I am beginning to hate weddings now, I am dreading the whole public speaking thing but am really excited to be spending time with all my friends and family as it will never happen again (unless we get our future kids christened and then it might) Not the same though..

I also need to go and check out a cattery soon and am really not sure what to do about these two, they fight if they get too close but are fine to sleep within a few feet of each other by choice. Not sure what they will be like if they have nowhere proper to escape to..

OH thinks they will be ok in a strange territory which I agree with but it might only last a few days, then what do we do if we put them in one pen but they are scratching each others eyes out and the cattery has no more pens?

Why can they just not get along??? I told them they are the only sisters they have so they better get along but no...I threatened to swap them for every animal going, rehome them to the circus but do they listen???


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

oggers86 said:


> We arent having a wedding tasting as we only really like one option and there isnt much hope once we have the place booked!!!
> 
> We are lucky that our parents are paying for almost half the wedding, OH earns a lot so hopefully we can put aside £900 a month up until the wedding which means we have the minimum amount of money, it just means we cant pay off our credit cards..
> 
> ...


Shite I forgot about kennels!! Argh.

I brought some things yday, I need a chalk pen :-/.booking my makeup with mac on sat


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

so today we met inlaws at the venue to pay £400 off. They seemed to like the venue.

and then we went into town and booked our top tier for our doughnut tower. im not keen on cake weve choosen but it was ohs choice lol


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

I gOT the shoes  and iv found the dress I.want for hen do


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your cake topper looks delicious :drool: and I'm glad that your in-laws to be have helped out with some of the cost :thumbsup: That must be a weight off your mind 
My son and his fiancee went to pick their rings yesterday and are coming to see us next week-end so I'm looking forward to hearing details


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Your cake topper looks delicious :drool: and I'm glad that your in-laws to be have helped out with some of the cost :thumbsup: That must be a weight off your mind
> My son and his fiancee went to pick their rings yesterday and are coming to see us next week-end so I'm looking forward to hearing details


Tbh the cake was the last thing on my mind lol, I'm really stressed.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's some ideas I have


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

I am stressed to the MAX.

Sorting table plans out on Friday. Tables sit 8. I want to mix both the family's together, not spjust one family on one table and other on one. Does this sounds okay?


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> I am stressed to the MAX.
> 
> Sorting table plans out on Friday. Tables sit 8. I want to mix both the family's together, not spjust one family on one table and other on one. Does this sounds okay?


Yup, sounds good to me. I'm going to try and split tables between friends and family from both side. Some of my relatives have asked to sit together on 1 table (7 of them in total) so that's no trouble. To be honest it's only for a couple of hours and then they can move around and sit, socialise with whom ever they like!

We've got less than 4 months until the big day now. Next thing to sort in a few weeks is the mens suits!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

CKins said:


> Yup, sounds good to me. I'm going to try and split tables between friends and family from both side. Some of my relatives have asked to sit together on 1 table (7 of them in total) so that's no trouble. To be honest it's only for a couple of hours and then they can move around and sit, socialise with whom ever they like!
> 
> We've got less than 4 months until the big day now. Next thing to sort in a few weeks is the mens suits!


What's your date Hun? Iv already done suits just got to pay! Have u paid registrar yet?


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> What's your date Hun? Iv already done suits just got to pay! Have u paid registrar yet?


28th June. We're having a church wedding, so no registrar needed. Church isn't cheap though, but it's beautiful and in the village where we live.

I've just been having a look online at Moss Bross, Burton and M&S for suit possibilities. The city we're going to shop for them in has all 3 of those so can see what's what and see whether to buy or hire suits. Just need to get measurements from the chaps 

I only sent my invitations out a couple of weeks back...oops. Most of the all day guests I either already knew were definites or have replied already. So we'll actually have some guests now. Although 2 of my 3 bridesmaids and my other best girlfriend all thought the wedding was on the Saturday not the Friday...plonkers


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

CKins said:


> 28th June. We're having a church wedding, so no registrar needed. Church isn't cheap though, but it's beautiful and in the village where we live.
> 
> I've just been having a look online at Moss Bross, Burton and M&S for suit possibilities. The city we're going to shop for them in has all 3 of those so can see what's what and see whether to buy or hire suits. Just need to get measurements from the chaps
> 
> I only sent my invitations out a couple of weeks back...oops. Most of the all day guests I either already knew were definites or have replied already. So we'll actually have some guests now. Although 2 of my 3 bridesmaids and my other best girlfriend all thought the wedding was on the Saturday not the Friday...plonkers


Lol bless um.

Yah it's £470 for registrar here!!

I can't believe how quick this year is going! I love it lol.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you need a seating plan? Can't you just make them run for the best seats and they can squabble themselves?!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

If I didn't have one all Adams family would keep themselfs in the corner and not talk to anyone


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just seat people where you feel best. I plan on having each set of parents having their own table, my friends and OH's friends having theirs and then just dotting the rest around wherever necessary. If I was doing it "properly" I would mix them all up but I dont want to so I'm not.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

I need some advice!!

Ohs grandad is in hospital very ill, looking like he won't make it for much longer.
But no ones said that.

What do I do about his seat at wedding, do I put him on the seating plan and then upset his grandma, or not put him on and make it look awful if he survives?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cant you leave putting the grandparents names on til later?

I think I would have a draft copy on the PC (or however you are doing it) and print it out at the last minute, or when you have a better idea of if he will be attending.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Cant you leave putting the grandparents names on til later?
> 
> I think I would have a draft copy on the PC (or however you are doing it) and print it out at the last minute, or when you have a better idea of if he will be attending.


I can't it's being handmade by a company and needs to be done this month


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

In that case I would put him on anyway.

Grandma will understand I would imagine, and it shows that you are hoping for the best and fully expect him to be there.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

i want to do something like this for my mummy, but if i do id have to do it for ohs grandparents too.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

The candles are a lovely idea 

As for seating plans....I have to say I really dislike family weddings where they mix you up with people you dont/hardly know. But then again....I am an unsociable cowbag


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol I think my aunties and his would get on well.

I want to do a speech at the wedding would this be strange? My dad can't, nor my mum obv 


Also iv asked my neice who I'm super close to to do a reading at the actual marriage, but asked her to write it herself.

So what could I do for my speech? Help!!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

pictures of the wishing well adams made us  its being painted white with ponk n green ribbon.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

i want a nice cheap maxi dress to wear on day of wedding, because of hair ect.


iv just applied for a evening cleaning job, i hope i get it! will be extra money!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

im so fed up.. i really am.

i feel so fat and blurgh.

my sister has been round to tell me how fabulous shes going to look on my wedding day, and how much better she will look then me.

im feeling so down


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

xbaileyboox said:


> im so fed up.. i really am.
> 
> i feel so fat and blurgh.
> 
> ...


How charming of her  Its all well and good looking good to someone elses wedding - but no one will be looking at her 

Did you have any joy getting the diet underway?


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> How charming of her  Its all well and good looking good to someone elses wedding - but no one will be looking at her
> 
> Did you have any joy getting the diet underway?


im starting sat so i buy all veg n stuff, excited!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh dear lord.


I have found out that my cousins plus one is a guy who bullied me at school:sosp:


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> Oh dear lord.
> 
> I have found out that my cousins plus one is a guy who bullied me at school:sosp:


Well, you can show him how happy you are, how talented you are by organising this amazing wedding and how beautiful you are when you're all glammed up in your gorgeous dress. So 'ner, ner, ner, ner' to him I say!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Really annoyed.

my oldest sister said I don't ask her for help, so I asked her to run me into town on morning of wedding at 9ish. She said yeah that's fine ect, so iv booked cake and make up that I have to get in town. She's now saying she can't as she needs to get ready and have her nails ect done... It's my frigging day and I'm running around like a loser!! And now I have no way of getting into town so have to pay for a taxi which will cst about £25.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

xbaileyboox said:


> Really annoyed.
> 
> my oldest sister said I don't ask her for help, so I asked her to run me into town on morning of wedding at 9ish. She said yeah that's fine ect, so iv booked cake and make up that I have to get in town. She's now saying she can't as she needs to get ready and have her nails ect done... It's my frigging day and I'm running around like a loser!! And now I have no way of getting into town so have to pay for a taxi which will cst about £25.


Get a bridesmaid to pick it all up.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Get a bridesmaid to pick it all up.


There 10&11 lol x


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

You say you want a cheap maxi dress, do you mean for the actual day (so basically a wedding dress?) I know Debenhams have some beautiful dresses, around £100 for a wedding one. 

Regarding picking the cake up/make up, can't you find someone else to drop you in? Another bridesmaid? A friend? When is your wedding? (Sorry can't remember)... I'm sure you can sort out a lift before then. 

Best of luck! x


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

la468 said:


> You say you want a cheap maxi dress, do you mean for the actual day (so basically a wedding dress?) I know Debenhams have some beautiful dresses, around £100 for a wedding one.
> 
> Regarding picking the cake up/make up, can't you find someone else to drop you in? Another bridesmaid? A friend? When is your wedding? (Sorry can't remember)... I'm sure you can sort out a lift before then.
> 
> Best of luck! x


Not for wedding no, just to wear in morning while getting ready ect c


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

xbaileyboox said:


> Not for wedding no, just to wear in morning while getting ready ect c


I don't mean to pry (and I'm genuinely just curious!) but why do you need another dress for the morning? 

Hmm.... I can't think of where you could buy one then! What's your budget? Debenhams do lovely dresses anyway.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

la468 said:


> I don't mean to pry (and I'm genuinely just curious!) but why do you need another dress for the morning?
> 
> Hmm.... I can't think of where you could buy one then! What's your budget? Debenhams do lovely dresses anyway.


Just while I'm getting ready, setting up room, meeting guests who come early to hotel, running to town ect, and so its easy to to take off once hairs done lol x


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

xbaileyboox said:


> Just while I'm getting ready, setting up room, meeting guests who come early to hotel, running to town ect, and so its easy to to take off once hairs done lol x


Oh fair enough! I thought you meant you'd be sitting at home in the morning just getting ready, if you were I would have said there's no point to buying something brand new. 

Summer clothes are in the shops now which includes maxi dresses.  Might be worth popping into your local town/city centre to have a look.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I love all your wedding ideas.

You will have the most amazing day xx


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

So it's a Facebook friends wedding today, and I'm so jealous lol.
Going to go and pay everything off next week! Eeek!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

xbaileyboox said:


> There 10&11 lol x


A groomsman then?


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm hoping mum inlaw will take me x


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Iv decided I'm going to close this down, I'm fed up of people thinking they can talk bad about me and slag me off when they don't know me.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

xbaileyboox said:


> Iv decided I'm going to close this down, I'm fed up of people thinking they can talk bad about me and slag me off when they don't know me.


Welcome to pet forums.....


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Welcome to pet forums.....


It's really really upset me.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

xbaileyboox said:


> It's really really upset me.


I can see that. You need to get used to it and take it on the chin if your planning on hanging around. You will see for yourself if you hang around long enough.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

I will admit the reason I want a nice fancy wedding.

My mum was diagnosed with cancer when I was 6months pregnant with my son, I was 18. And expecting my second child. After he was born she passed away a
Whenn he 6weeks old.my dad had had a stroke in 2006 and has slight brain damage. So my mum and dad won't be there. I had major depression when my son was born, and it has only just lifted enough for me to concentrate on the wedding plans. I want all my family there like aunts ect and it to be a busy day so it's not obv to me that they aren't there. Everyone thinks I'm being selfish, iv planned all this, gone dress shopping on my own, when my mum should be here. I'm now 22, and only just coming to terms with the fact my mum won't be there or I won't have my dad to walk me dwn the isle or first dance. I want it big so I don't stop and think on the day.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

xbaileyboox said:


> I will admit the reason I want a nice fancy wedding.
> 
> My mum was diagnosed with cancer when I was 6months pregnant with my son, I was 18. And expecting my second child. After he was born she passed away a
> Whenn he 6weeks old.my dad had had a stroke in 2006 and has slight brain damage. So my mum and dad won't be there. I had major depression when my son was born, and it has only just lifted enough for me to concentrate on the wedding plans. I want all my family there like aunts ect and it to be a busy day so it's not obv to me that they aren't there. Everyone thinks I'm being selfish, iv planned all this, gone dress shopping on my own, when my mum should be here. I'm now 22, and only just coming to terms with the fact my mum won't be there or I won't have my dad to walk me dwn the isle or first dance. I want it big so I don't stop and think on the day.


I do understand.

I never had any of that either, we eloped and i lost my mom 6 weeks after we were married, i was 18. 
If you want a lavish wedding and everyone there then thats up to you...but i promise you it can be just as magical and spectacular with only a handful of people there.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

I am stressed about the one thing I shouldn't be.. The hen do!!

My sister is refusing to get a mini bus, it will be £8 return for 8 of us. She wants to go in my other sisters car, telling me to go In the car, and everyone else to find there way there. Which I think is very unfair, don't you? Like expecting people to drive there even if they want a drink!! ut:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well why don't you order the minibus and let eeveryone know?

I know its tradition to let the bridesmaid/maid of honour do it, but if you're not happy with her plans, do it yourself, then its right for _you_ - its _your_ night, so dont let others spoil it for you!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, all your plans seem great, and I love your colour scheme 

Your wedding day is going to be absolutely beautiful! The location is great, and always remember that you're sharing it with the people you love. About the mini bus, it's your day, so do what you need to do. Don't let anyone spoil it for you! I'm sure everything will be absolutely perfect!


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

My oldest friend has said if she has to drive she's not coming, my sister wants to be home by 12!!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. 

Sounds like they're being quite stubborn about it. Don't waste your energy arguing about with them, that will just leave you upset. Just think about how great your day is going to be!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

xbaileyboox said:


> My oldest friend has said if she has to drive she's not coming, my sister wants to be home by 12!!


Removed post - I don't like being made a fool of


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Just wanted to say - I hope you have the wedding of your dreams - but don't overstretch yourself financially. It's a tricky time right now.

Re the hen night - why not suggest that the ones who don't want to drive, get together and organise a minibus? 

As for your Mum - I truly believe that she will be watching over you now and on the day.



Too trusting me, it seems. Who knows what to believe.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Just wanted to say - *I hope you have the wedding of your dreams* - but don't overstretch yourself financially. It's a tricky time right now.
> 
> Re the hen night - why not suggest that the ones who don't want to drive, get together and organise a minibus?
> 
> As for your Mum - I truly believe that she will be watching over you now and on the day.


She might want to sort out her complicated financial situation out first, & pay the nursery fees she owes.....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

No she won't Simples - it will be the wedding of dreams - because its all in her head!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> No she won't Simples - it will be the wedding of dreams - because its all in her head!


Snort


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Lmfao il be sure to post my wedding photos after


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xbaileyboox said:


> Lmfao il be sure to post my wedding photos after


Yeah, will await that, and the threads about how you are impoverished after it.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Time will tell. I'm patient. :yesnod: When is it?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone seen the episode of two & half men where a woman called Rose has a pretend wedding to a pretend man (a dummy called "manny quinn") because she's a crazy fruit loop!!

Well...for some reason after reading this thread that scene automatically just popped into my head...not sure why


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Has anyone seen the episode of two & half men where a woman called Rose has a pretend wedding to a pretend man (a dummy called "manny quinn") because she's a crazy fruit loop!!
> 
> Well...for some reason after reading this thread that scene automatically just popped into my head...not sure why


:thumbup: hilarious episode!!! Rose did fool a lot of people ......... :lol:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Some useful tips
How to Have an Imaginary Boyfriend or Girlfriend: 5 Steps


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Summersky said:


> Time will tell. I'm patient. :yesnod: When is it?


I believe the 13th July this Year


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Some useful tips
> How to Have an Imaginary Boyfriend or Girlfriend: 5 Steps


My imaginary girlfriend emptied my imaginary bank account and then ran off with my imaginary best friend who stole my imaginary BMW.

I imagine the Police have done sweet fanny adams about the whole sordid affair.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Imagine there's no bridegroom
It's easy if you lie
Imagine there's no flowers
No polystyrene angels toooo

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
Plenty of suckers on the forums
Believing evrything I say-y-y-y


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closed while this whole business is looked into.


----------

